# White people are superior



## Sicklick (Dec 21, 2020)

We invented everything. Everything the Jews claimed they invented we did first. Cell phones? Patented in 1917 by a Finnish inventor. Also Bell was already working on creating a mobile phone that relied on a cellular network but Motorola simply beat them to it. Microprocessors? White people did that too. See the Viatron System 21, the CADC (Central Air Data Computer) for F14 jets using the MP944 microprocessor, the AL1 microprocessor, the TMX1795 microprocessor, the MK6010 microprocessor, the TMS1802NC microprocessor and more. Intel wasn't the first. In fact the word "microprocessor" was coined in 1951 by Maurice Wilkes, not Jewish. Internet? That was originally Paul Otlet's idea. In fact the first wide area Networks were already in use in the 1950s by the US military (see project SAGE). In fact the Soviet Union had similar plans throughout the 60s but scrapped the idea after the US beat them to it (see project OGAS). Radio? Discovered in the early 1780s by George Adams. The first spark gap transmitter was invented in 1879 by David Edward Hughes, years before Hertz's discovery.

Conclusion? White people are smarter and invent more than other races. End of.


----------



## j666 (Dec 21, 2020)

if white girl so smart why her ass so flat?


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 21, 2020)

Okay. What did YOU do in particular?


----------



## j666 (Dec 21, 2020)

As black people, genetically we are stronger and smarter than everyone else, we are more creative, on December 21 our Real DNA will be unlocked and majority will be able to do things that we thought were fiction. Learn who u are as a people they wanna make us average


----------



## LubbyChudder (Dec 21, 2020)

yo this some mayo cope


----------



## It's HK-47 (Dec 21, 2020)

Black people invented white people ergo black people invented everything.  Checkdunk, Atheism.


----------



## StalinMan53 (Dec 21, 2020)

Wakanda Forever


----------



## JamusActimus (Dec 21, 2020)

> We invented everything.




We as you?
What did you invent ?


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Dec 21, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## byuu (Dec 21, 2020)

Jews are white.


----------



## Sicklick (Dec 21, 2020)

JuanActimel said:


> We as you?
> What did you invent ?


Crippling depression


----------



## Milkis (Dec 21, 2020)

Not quite true OP, OGAS was scrapped because Narkomfin saw it as a threat to its power:


> The OGAS proposal was resented by some liberals as excessive central control,[3] but failed primarily because of bureaucratic infighting: it was under the auspices of the Central Statistical Administration and as such fell afoul of Vasily Garbuzov, who saw a threat to his Ministry of Finance


Never mind that OGAS had come out of the USSR's cybernetic research community who were in theory aligned with the attempts by (inter alia) Kosygin to _lower_ central control over economic planning, as Stafford Beer would again intend with Cybersyn in the 70s.


----------



## Non-breath oblige (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Sicklick (Dec 21, 2020)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> View attachment 1802352


----------



## Idiotron (Dec 21, 2020)

Well, I am superior but I just happen to be white.
I would be superior if I was black.


----------



## Arm_of_the_Lord (Dec 21, 2020)

White people are the niggers of Europe


----------



## Alexander Clamilton (Dec 21, 2020)

Imagine obsessing over race instead of actually accomplishing something on your own. Get a fucking life. This is not what white people are supposed to do.


----------



## Chi-com Soldier (Dec 21, 2020)

If we're so superior why do we keep getting jewed?


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Dec 21, 2020)

Arm_of_the_Lord said:


> Scots are the niggers of Europe


FTFY


----------



## The Real SVP (Dec 21, 2020)

Have you ever had a green chick? Or a blue one? Why am I even asking? It is obvious that OP never had a green one.


----------



## Rupert Bear (Dec 21, 2020)

Arm_of_the_Lord said:


> White people are the niggers of Europe


This, Basque takeover when?


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 21, 2020)

@BoxerShorts47 come on by and share some of your wisdom


----------



## Cyclonus (Dec 21, 2020)

Being white is shit. We get skin cancer all the time and we have small dicks.


----------



## DamageJoy (Dec 21, 2020)

lol Wh*te people. That things was invented in Egypt in 1.000.000 BC.


----------



## Gloomy guest (Dec 21, 2020)

Counter point:


----------



## Cyclonus (Dec 21, 2020)

Face it, Yakub fucked up. Of all the interesting things a mad scientist could create, he went with this:


----------



## Lemmingwise (Dec 21, 2020)

I was gonna say that if white people were superior you wouldn't need to make this thread. But it caused so much seething and butthurt that maybe it is at least half true.


----------



## Sicklick (Dec 21, 2020)

Cyclonus said:


> Face it, Yakub fucked up. Of all the interesting things a mad scientist could create, he went with this:
> 
> View attachment 1802700


He's Jewish fyi. Here's how real outstanding white people look when we get together.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Dec 21, 2020)

White people also invented the idea of intellectual property, countless cults, communism, modern consumerism, inquisitions, so-called social justice, the spread of the idea that a vengeful god will torture people with burning alive forever, soyboys, social media, and smartphones. I think they also invented the most methods of torture around the Middle Ages.



(That said, I detest the insane Current Year notion that a person is inherently responsible for the actions of others of their kind.)


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Dec 21, 2020)

white people think being gay is ok tho aside from a shrinking minority


----------



## JEB! (Dec 21, 2020)

2d is superior


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Dec 21, 2020)

smh crackers


----------



## Goon (Dec 21, 2020)

While I don't think any race is more superior than another, I do like being a honkey


----------



## murdered meat bag (Dec 21, 2020)

would those things exist without a prevailing christian worldview?

nope.




Sicklick said:


> He's Jewish fyi. Here's how real outstanding white people look when we get together.
> 
> View attachment 1802712
> View attachment 1802724
> ...



no cronulla riot pics?


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Dec 21, 2020)

murdered meat bag said:


> would those things exist without a prevailing christian worldview?
> 
> nope.


The Romans and Greeks of classical antiquity did pretty well. Shit, the Dark Ages didn't end until European societies readopted their ideals in the Renaissance period and later the Enlightenment era. 

The pure Christian societies, when tried, were completely backwards.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Dec 21, 2020)

I don't think I've ever met any white men.


----------



## murdered meat bag (Dec 21, 2020)

ColtWalker1847 said:


> The Romans and Greeks of classical antiquity did pretty well. Shit, the Dark Ages didn't end until European societies readopted their ideals in the Renaissance period and later the Enlightenment era.
> 
> The pure Christian societies, when tried, were completely backwards.



do you think it was called the dark ages because it was a time of ignorance?  because that's when universities and hospitals were starting to pop up across Europe.  then there's areas of  kiev and constantinople, ethiopia and alexandria. The rationalism of the protestant reformation borrows from the intellectual culture of the "dark ages"

as for the white thing, the golden horde accomplished a lot like a khanate mail system.


----------



## Slimy Time (Dec 21, 2020)

So did your girl leave you for a black man to get you to post that screed?


----------



## Penis Drager (Dec 21, 2020)

>X is superior
> oh hey look, I happen to be X how convenient lol.
But seriously, most white subgroups didn't really do shit. What did the Irish do? The Norse? Slavs? Keep in mind I'm talking antiquity here, where innate traits would be most important.
Egypt did a lot. The mideast did a lot. Italics and Greeks did a lot. 
It seems the true "master race" is Meds regardless of continent. But it doesn't matter all that much anyway, the bell curves overlap more than they diverge. The divergence is just exasperated by large, homogeneous groups congregating and forming a culture that reflects the whole of the curve.


----------



## Aidan (Dec 21, 2020)

Penis Drager said:


> >X is superior
> > oh hey look, I happen to be X how convenient lol.
> But seriously, most white subgroups didn't really do shit. What did the Irish do? The Norse? Slavs? Keep in mind I'm talking antiquity here, where innate traits would be most important.
> Egypt did a lot. The mideast did a lot. Italics and Greeks did a lot.
> It seems the true "master race" is Meds regardless of continent. But it doesn't matter all that much anyway, the bell curves overlap more than they diverge. The divergence is just exasperated by large, homogeneous groups congregating and forming a culture that reflects the whole of the curve.


Yeah and when there are only "whites" around, that's what people start arguing about. The flavor of white and how "actually they're not white" etc etc. Though you can replace "white" with any race, it happens everywhere among all groups and always has.

The master race is what I am btw and I'm not sharing.


----------



## Psyduck (Dec 21, 2020)

I wish i was white


----------



## More AWS-8Q Than You (Dec 21, 2020)

murdered meat bag said:


> do you think it was called the dark ages because it was a time of ignorance?  because that's when universities and hospitals were starting to pop up across Europe.  then there's areas of  kiev and constantinople, ethiopia and alexandria. The rationalism of the protestant reformation borrows from the intellectual culture of the "dark ages"
> 
> as for the white thing, the golden horde accomplished a lot like a khanate mail system.


It's called the Dark Ages because between the collapse of the Western Roman Empire and Charlemagne there isn't much written material.  The Renaissance didn't actually contribute much intellectually or philosophically.  It was pretty much rich Italians being given shit that the Eastern Roman scholars fleeing the Ottomans handed them and then them jerking themselves off about how great they were.  Except art, that was a big deal.  The Civilizational axis in Europe tilted East, the more Christian half, until the Western half could get it's shit back in order.  I'd make a comment about how Germans exist to fuck Europe up, but that goes without saying.  The less said about the French half of the Enlightenment, the better.  It's pretty much the starting point of the dumbass political and philosophical bullshit that plagues us to this day.

Who, exactly, is the Thomas Aquinas of the Renaissance?


----------



## Buck Mullet (Dec 21, 2020)

All I'm saying is Skrewdriver had a few really good songs, that's all.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Dec 21, 2020)

That's funny cause the Romans and Greeks intermarried with the Egyptians who are black. 

Seriously? Noah (from the Bible) was reportedly the first white child born ever. All the others were born and black.


----------



## Penis Drager (Dec 22, 2020)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> That's funny cause the Romans and Greeks intermarried with the Egyptians who are black.
> 
> Seriously? Noah (from the Bible) was reportedly the first white child born ever. All the others were born and black.


Egyptians aren't black. 
The Bible isn't a history book.
Your meds aren't working.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Dec 22, 2020)

Penis Drager said:


> Egyptians aren't black.
> The Bible isn't a history book.
> Your meds aren't working.



You are in jail.
You are in jail.

And finally, you are in jail.


----------



## Governor Jeb Bush (Dec 22, 2020)

Lower egypt had the blacks, upper egypt was a mix of all kinds of people.

It's a shame school doesn't teach people that Egypt was basically two countries at some points in their history, even with separate pharaohs for each "country". All the black skin paintings will be found in lower. All the lightskins in the upper. AND in times when the country wasn't fighting - a mix in both lower and upper (depending on origin dates)

the lower egypt pharaohs were normally cunt priests that decided they wanted power and caused little wars.


----------



## awoo (Dec 22, 2020)

asian people are superior for inventing hentai


----------



## Unpaid Emotional Labourer (Dec 22, 2020)

President Jeb Bush said:


> Lower egypt had the blacks, upper egypt was a mix of all kinds of people.
> 
> It's a shame school doesn't teach people that Egypt was basically two countries at some points in their history, even with separate pharaohs for each "country". All the black skin paintings will be found in lower. All the lightskins in the upper. AND in times when the country wasn't fighting - a mix in both lower and upper (depending on origin dates)
> 
> the lower egypt pharaohs were normally cunt priests that decided they wanted power and caused little wars.



Am I confused I thought that Upper Egypt is the more southern part down Nubia way because the source of the Nile is what they oriented off of, not cardinal directions, and Lower Egypt is toward the Mediterranean?


----------



## Penis Drager (Dec 22, 2020)

Unpaid Emotional Labourer said:


> Am I confused I thought that Upper Egypt is the more southern part down Nubia way because the source of the Nile is what they oriented off of, not cardinal directions, and Lower Egypt is toward the Mediterranean?


I may be wrong, but I believe most ancient civilizations oriented themselves based on the rising sun (hence the term "oriental" meaning east). So "upper" Egypt would be closer to Arabia.

Edit: guess I'm retarded. upper = south; lower = north.
but still pretty sure "oriental" comes from Europeans (or arabs) orienting themselves on the sun. 2 drunk 2 google though


----------



## Unpaid Emotional Labourer (Dec 22, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Upper_Egypt
		




			https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lower_Egypt
		


Upper = Southern
Lower = Northern


----------



## alreadyhome (Dec 22, 2020)

Don't think about it too much


----------



## Governor Jeb Bush (Dec 22, 2020)

Unpaid Emotional Labourer said:


> Am I confused I thought that Upper Egypt is the more southern part down Nubia way because the source of the Nile is what they oriented off of, not cardinal directions, and Lower Egypt is toward the Mediterranean?


Oh yeah, maybe you are right. I wrote that when tired....


----------



## The Real SVP (Dec 22, 2020)

Psyduck said:


> I wish i was white


Don't dream it, be it.


----------



## Sable (Dec 22, 2020)

ColtWalker1847 said:


> Shit, the Dark Ages



The Dark Ages were mainly called as such because we know less about them, not because there was nothing going on.

Renaissance men liked to hype up how bad it was because it got their dicks hard claiming to be the restorers of knowledge or whatever.


----------



## awoo (Dec 22, 2020)

actually Asian people are superior because white people are fucking cucks for giving into this diversity bullshit. if you go to Asia or even like south america they don't give a shit about calling black people criminals and idiots or what not.


----------



## murdered meat bag (Dec 22, 2020)

More AWS-8Q Than You said:


> It's called the Dark Ages because between the collapse of the Western Roman Empire and Charlemagne there isn't much written material.  The Renaissance didn't actually contribute much intellectually or philosophically.  It was pretty much rich Italians being given shit that the Eastern Roman scholars fleeing the Ottomans handed them and then them jerking themselves off about how great they were.  Except art, that was a big deal.  The Civilizational axis in Europe tilted East, the more Christian half, until the Western half could get it's shit back in order.  I'd make a comment about how Germans exist to fuck Europe up, but that goes without saying.  The less said about the French half of the Enlightenment, the better.  It's pretty much the starting point of the dumbass political and philosophical bullshit that plagues us to this day.


the western half forgets how to speak Greek during this time too.


More AWS-8Q Than You said:


> Who, exactly, is the Thomas Aquinas of the Renaissance?


easy peasy john calvin . the institutes are the protestant/reformed version of the summa. probably Luther as well but ive little interaction with lutherans


----------



## Seventh Star (Dec 22, 2020)

The only master race is the Daytona 500 baybee.


----------



## More AWS-8Q Than You (Dec 22, 2020)

murdered meat bag said:


> the western half forgets how to speak Greek during this time too.
> 
> easy peasy john calvin . the institutes are the protestant/reformed version of the summa. probably Luther as well but ive little interaction with lutherans


The Western didn't so much forget, it's more they never spoke it in the first place, what with most people speaking a vulgar version of Latin, if that, and their new masters speaking Germanic languages.  But yeah, they didn't have anyone to translate from Greek

I honestly forgot about Calvin, being a Methodist I don't know that I'd hold him up on the same level as Aquinas, but I do respect the Reformed intellectual rigor even as I disagree with their theology.  I don't know that Luther was on the same level of thought.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Dec 22, 2020)

it's also worth noting that pre-carolingian the west does have a massive economic, academic, infrastructure and population downturn. It's not quite mad max but it's certainly a dumber shitter world than pre 3rd crisis rome. I mean the closest you get to culture and learning is the church and even that's a bit shit.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Dec 22, 2020)

garakfan69 said:


> Jews are white.


This is what I’ve been saying.


----------



## Chi-com Soldier (Dec 22, 2020)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> This is what I’ve been saying.


Blacks are the real jews tho.


----------



## the fall of man (Dec 22, 2020)

So did white people invent critical race theory because who cares what positive shit you tie your name to if you’re just going to be stingy and nuke it all.

Also al-Kwarizmi etc


----------



## Big Jake (Dec 22, 2020)

I ask myself this question regularly and wish that someone with actual influence - a president, the news media, whomever - would have the balls to call it what it is and do the same.

QUESTION: Would America thrive or would it become worse if there were no black people in it?


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Dec 24, 2020)

Big Jake said:


> I ask myself this question regularly and wish that someone with actual influence - a president, the news media, whomever - would have the balls to call it what it is and do the same.
> 
> QUESTION: Would America thrive or would it become worse if there were no black people in it?


Pointless question, because if the answer is "it becomes worse", than no change is needed, and if the question is "it becomes better", then: what do you do about it?


----------



## awoo (Dec 24, 2020)

Big Jake said:


> I ask myself this question regularly and wish that someone with actual influence - a president, the news media, whomever - would have the balls to call it what it is and do the same.
> 
> QUESTION: Would America thrive or would it become worse if there were no black people in it?



Black people are good for my entertainment. Such as those that run fast, can sing pop songs, can make funny faces, etc.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Dec 24, 2020)

Big Jake said:


> I ask myself this question regularly and wish that someone with actual influence - a president, the news media, whomever - would have the balls to call it what it is and do the same.
> 
> QUESTION: Would America thrive or would it become worse if there were no black people in it?



The answer is neither.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Dec 24, 2020)

Sure, I just don't see why it's a big deal. If you look at people on an individual level, things aren't so clear cut. There's plenty of low quality whites and high quality blacks.



Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Pointless question, because if the answer is "it becomes worse", than no change is needed, and if the question is "it becomes better", then: what do you do about it?


From a realistic point of view, it becomes better because they're currently the source of an absurd amount of crime. They've also been the pet project of white/jewish homegrown small-time terrorists like the Weather Underground and now BLM/antifa. Black people's bad behavior is increasing the rate of right wing radicalization which may lead to more Tarrant style terrorism if the far right gets too many brainlets they can't keep under control.

What we should do about it, imo, is better their environment and work on changing the toxic aspects of their culture. How? I have no fucking clue. The worst African Americans seem to have grown up with parents who didn't care about them, schools that let them misbehave with no repercussions and a culture that told them everything that goes wrong is due to racism.

A more extreme (and unrealistic) solution would be to neuter people who have proven themselves to be prone to violence but overlooking the fact that it's kind of ghoulish, it might not be cost effective. It also wouldn't address the cultural aspect of African American behavior.



awoo said:


> actually Asian people are superior because white people are fucking cucks for giving into this diversity bullshit. if you go to Asia or even like south america they don't give a shit about calling black people criminals and idiots or what not.


I like the Chinese word 白左.




China also suggested that the French should send their muslim radicals to reeducation camps, so there's that.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Dec 24, 2020)

Sicklick said:


> He's Jewish fyi. Here's how real outstanding white people look when we get together.
> 
> View attachment 1802712
> View attachment 1802724
> ...


A lot of Jews are white. Did the guy in that last photo dislocate his shoulder blade?


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Dec 24, 2020)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> A lot of Jews are white. Did the guy in that last photo dislocate his shoulder blade?


Ashkenazi Jews are quantum white. What they are depends on who you ask, not unlike latinos and mixed race people in general.








						We’re Jews, We’re Not White, We Define Ourselves
					

Last Sunday, I took my son Alexander, 9, to hear a performance of the Hebrew Choir Festival, which “aims to promote Hebrew as the common global Jewish language.” He didn’t want to go — it was a gorgeous afternoon — but I increasingly prioritize stuff like this. Rabbi Andrew Ergas, chair of the...




					jewishjournal.com
				



https://archive.md/QtwUD
This quote from the article is pretty funny, btw:


> This conversation probably would have continued in the backwaters of the web if it weren’t for the current practitioners of identity politics. In the past six months, Jews have been told:
> 
> 
> We are inexorably white and thus responsible for colonialism, the slave trade and mass incarceration.
> ...


Quantum whites are at risk of getting crap from both the far right and the far left these days.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Dec 24, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> Ashkenazi Jews are quantum white. What they are depends on who you ask, not unlike latinos and mixed race people in general.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That don't mean shit. Genes are genes.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Dec 24, 2020)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> That don't mean shit. Genes are genes.


If race is genes, then this blonde little girl has a free pass to say the N word:


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Dec 24, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> If race is genes, then this blonde little girl has a free pass to say the N word:
> View attachment 1809128


Technically, she's mixed and neither white nor black. Even her sister looks mixed. The blonde little girl even has curly hair and African facial features.


----------



## NJBear (Dec 24, 2020)

garakfan69 said:


> Jews are white.





			https://duckduckgo.com/?t=palemoon&q=jews+are+not+white&ia=web


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Dec 24, 2020)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> That don't mean shit. Genes are genes.



Ashkenazim do have genes that separate them from most of the white population. The only truly white jews are some religious converts, I think.


			https://www.jimena.org/ashkenazi-jews-are-middle-eastern/
		









						Ashkenazi Jews - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Dec 24, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> Ashkenazim do have genes that separate them from most of the white population. The only truly white jews are the religious converts, I think.
> 
> 
> https://www.jimena.org/ashkenazi-jews-are-middle-eastern/
> ...


I said a lot of Jewish are white people, not Ashkenazi.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Dec 25, 2020)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> I said a lot of Jewish are white people, not Ashkenazi.


The ones who look the whitest are typically Ashkenazi. I doubt there's a large community of incontestably white jews out there.


----------



## VIPPER? (Dec 25, 2020)

Big Jake said:


> I ask myself this question regularly and wish that someone with actual influence - a president, the news media, whomever - would have the balls to call it what it is and do the same.
> 
> QUESTION: Would America thrive or would it become worse if there were no black people in it?


This is a thinly veiled beg for the old "It's not a [gun control/police/ghetto/education/infrastructure/whatever] problem it's a NIGGER problem! It's NIGGERS that do 999% of the crime!!" response, which itself is just a cover-up for that not only do you in fact do have a problem at all and are not acknowledging it, but you also created that problem since your cuntry is the only one with such huge and consistent nigger problems, and it seems to be the white population who both complain the most about it but also seem to be the source of most of these problems once you do any amount of digging


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Dec 25, 2020)

We have the most advanced mayonnaise technology, rivaling any civilization in this part of the Milky Way.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Dec 25, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> Words


Alright, so you claim it'll make things better, and your most realistically-actionable plan is "sterilize the 'bad blacks'", because, assuming all of your axioms are correct, the problems facing the "Black Community" are so massive and systemic they may never be fixed.  So, realistically, you are now a eugenics advocate who wants to chuck out pretty fundamental aspects of personal autonomy.  I will also point out that the argument made to justify eugenics on the "bad blacks" will also apply to most low-income white communities as well.


----------



## VIPPER? (Dec 25, 2020)

Heyyy Bubba said:


> We have the most advanced mayonnaise technology, rivaling any civilization in this part of the Milky Way.


Miracle Whip isn't mayo


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Dec 25, 2020)

VIPPER? said:


> Miracle Whip isn't mayo


It's mayo-adjacent, we've even created superior clone mayo


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Dec 25, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Alright, so you claim it'll make things better, and your most realistically-actionable plan is "sterilize the 'bad blacks'", because, assuming all of your axioms are correct, the problems facing the "Black Community" are so massive and systemic they may never be fixed.  So, realistically, you are now a eugenics advocate who wants to chuck out pretty fundamental aspects of personal autonomy.  I will also point out that the argument made to justify eugenics on the "bad blacks" will also apply to most low-income white communities as well.


Sterilize bad people in general regardless of their race. Violent behavior isn't an issue exclusive to the black community. I'm not sure what to think about eugenics because on one hand like you said, it's invasive but on the other, we managed to breed the violent tendencies out of various animals and I see no reason we couldn't do something similar with humans. Bad behavior stems from both nurture and nature, eugenics could take care of the nature aspect.

https://archive.md/5l5Rw
I would much rather we work on fixing their environment but like I said, I have no clue how to go about it. If you have any ideas, feel free to share them. You can't deny the 13/50 crime rates are nasty.


----------



## likeacrackado (Dec 25, 2020)

Sure seems like it sometimes


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Dec 25, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> Sterilize bad people in general regardless of their race. I'm not sure what to think about eugenics because on one hand like you said, it's invasive but on the other, we managed to breed the violent tendencies out of various animals and I see no reason we couldn't do something similar with humans. Bad behavior stems from both nurture and nature, eugenics could take care of the nature aspect.
> 
> https://archive.md/5l5Rw
> I would much rather we work on fixing their environment but like I said, I have no clue how to go about it. If you have any ideas, feel free to share them. You can't deny the 13/50 crime rates are nasty.


Advocating for the breeding of humans like cattle is, to put it bluntly, a lunatic opinion.  Bracketing the obvious grotesque violations of human rights and the question of who decides what traits are desirable in humans: we don't understand enough about the brain and the heritability of various psychological and neurological traits to engage in even rough eugenics, and human breeding in animals has caused many breeds to have very specific health issues, and trying the same with humans will likely give you a bunch of weird persistent health issues and neuroses/psychoses.
Even if you restrict it to sterilizing violent criminals:
1. There's a good chance those people have bred already.  In that case, the "damage" to the gene pool has already been done.  What then: sterilize their children too, for the crime of being descended from a violent criminal?  Sterile their siblings due to very close genetic similarity?
2. The same traits that make people more prone to violent crime may be advantageous in other social roles, and (possibly) we could end up with a society of people who are perfectly well-behaved but have had the "fight" part of fight-or-flight tamped down to almost nothing- akin to the Eloi of HG Wells, and anyone who's read _The Time Machine_ knows that things did not turn out well for them.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Dec 26, 2020)

Glad to see yesterday the christmas cheer didnt slow anyone down from taking to time out of their no doubt busy and highly social day to argue for the extreme violation and sterlization of their fellow man.


----------



## Str8Bustah (Dec 26, 2020)

everyone knows that the real one true masterrace is the Anglo race, and everyone else is merely a pretender to  the throne, even the Jews and ESPECIALLY the G*rmans



Senior Lexmechanic said:


> The same traits that make people more prone to violent crime may be advantageous in other social roles, and (possibly) we could end up with a society of people who are perfectly well-behaved but have had the "fight" part of fight-or-flight tamped down to almost nothing- akin to the Eloi of HG Wells, and anyone who's read _The Time Machine_ knows that things did not turn out well for them.


Lmao H.G.Wells was a dumb, gay, fabian communist, every scenario he invented was a completely bullshit LARP.


----------



## byuu (Dec 26, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> vocating for the breeding of humans like cattle is, to put it bluntly, a lunatic opinion.


The proper way to breed the master race is to keep a stock of pure-bred Whites and another of pure-bred Blacks, and then breed fresh hybrids with them for every generation to maximize heterosis. The hybrids have to be sterilized because the effect is strongest in the first generation.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Dec 26, 2020)

> the question of who decides what traits are desirable in humans


That's the biggest thing to worry about, imo. The ruling class would have a lot to gain by trying to breed an ideal slave class.



Senior Lexmechanic said:


> we don't understand enough about the brain and the heritability of various psychological and neurological traits to engage in even rough eugenics,


Source on that claim?



Senior Lexmechanic said:


> and human breeding in animals has caused many breeds to have very specific health issues, and trying the same with humans will likely give you a bunch of weird persistent health issues and neuroses/psychoses.


That's because dog breeders are often careless and don't take animal health into consideration when making puppies.


			https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/although-purebred-dogs-can-be-best-in-show-are-they-worst-in-health/
		



> For almost 4,000 years people have been breeding dogs for certain traits—whether it be a physique ideal for hunting pests like badgers or a temperament suitable for companionship. But the vast number of modern breeds—and the roots of their genetically caused problems—came about over the past two centuries, as dog shows became popular and people began selectively inbreeding the animals to have specific physical features.





Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Even if you restrict it to sterilizing violent criminals:
> 1. There's a good chance those people have bred already.  In that case, the "damage" to the gene pool has already been done.  What then: sterilize their children too, for the crime of being descended from a violent criminal?  Sterile their siblings due to very close genetic similarity?
> 2. The same traits that make people more prone to violent crime may be advantageous in other social roles, and (possibly) we could end up with a society of people who are perfectly well-behaved but have had the "fight" part of fight-or-flight tamped down to almost nothing- akin to the Eloi of HG Wells, and anyone who's read _The Time Machine_ knows that things did not turn out well for them.


1. Humans can breed more than once. Imo, the kids ought to be left alone but the parent should be sterilized to prevent further damage. Or we could go full ghoul and sterilize them all, I guess. I don't like the idea, but it's hard to deny that carefully controlling who can breed and who can't could potentially result in higher quality citizens.

2. There are people on this earth right now who aren't serial wife beaters but still choose fight over flight when put in a dangerous situation, being well adjusted in day to day life but violent when the need calls for it is clearly possible. I haven't read that story, I'll add it to my reading list.



Emperor Julian said:


> Glad to see yesterday the christmas cheer didnt slow anyone down from taking to time out of their no doubt busy and highly social day to argue for the extreme violation and sterlization of their fellow man.


Hey, it's a very festive topic. Santa's elves are just humans that have been selectively bred to be really smol.



St8Bustah said:


> everyone knows that the real one true masterrace is the Anglo race, and everyone else is merely a pretender to  the throne, even the Jews and ESPECIALLY the G*rmans





The master race is cats.


----------



## Str8Bustah (Dec 26, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> View attachment 1811467


this is just a pair of jealous meds coping over not being anglos


----------



## teriyakiburns (Dec 26, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> View attachment 1811467
> 
> The master race is cats.


Ancient Britons arent Anglos. If anything, they're Welsh, and we can see how they handle written language.

Your right about the cats, though.


----------



## Smolrolls (Dec 26, 2020)

j666 said:


> if white girl so smart why her ass so flat?
> View attachment 1802345


Who says that's a "her". Also did you just misgendered "herrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr"?!?!?!?!?


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Dec 26, 2020)

Really, though, the master race will probably be robots and AI. Machines already surpass humans when it comes to many tasks and artificial intelligence is getting better by the day.

Funny to think that autistic code trannies may birth ubermenschen.


----------



## Str8Bustah (Dec 26, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> Really, though, the master race will probably be robots and AI. Machines already surpass humans when it comes to many tasks and artificial intelligence is getting better by the day.


One of the key points brought up in Ghost in the Shell is that as superior as humanity may believe machines to be, they can't adapt to or overcome anything, they can simply follow their programming. Machine life is an evolutionary dead end, and that's not even considering that if a strong enough CME hits the planet then machine life just gets wiped out in the blink of an eye. 

The real irony is that tranny programmers are also an evolutionary dead end. In fact I'd call this kind of irony poetic.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Dec 26, 2020)

St8Bustah said:


> One of the key points brought up in Ghost in the Shell is that as superior as humanity may believe machines to be, they can't adapt to or overcome anything, they can simply follow their programming. Machine life is an evolutionary dead end.


Programs that can adapt do exist.






It's possible humans are just machines made of meat.


----------



## Str8Bustah (Dec 26, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> Programs that can adapt do exist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and in the end it's just a pale imitation of human ingenuity. machine intellect is not divine providence, it's a shoddy man-made attempt at copying it.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Dec 26, 2020)

St8Bustah said:


> and in the end it's just a pale imitation of human ingenuity. machine intellect is not divine providence, it's a shoddy man-made attempt at copying it.


For now, yes. But that may change in the future as our technological skills grow.


----------



## Str8Bustah (Dec 26, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> For now, yes. But that may change in the future as our technological skills grow.


we'd better hurry up then because we're technically 50 years overdue on a carrington event capable of blasting us back into the 1800's according to modern satitisctial probablity, and we're fast approaching the time period in which the sun sheds it's current outer shell and we get atlantis 2: electric booglaoo via the solar system being engulfed in a literal nova cloud.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Dec 26, 2020)

St8Bustah said:


> we'd better hurry up then because we're technically 50 years overdue on a carrington event capable of blasting us back into the 1800's according to modern satitisctial probablity, and we're fast approaching the time period in which the sun sheds it's current outer shell and we get atlantis 2: electric booglaoo via the solar system being engulfed in a literal nova cloud.


Don't we have several billion years to go before the sun becomes a red giant? As for a Carrington event, it doesn't seem like it would be an unfixable catastrophe, at least not in the first world.


			https://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2020/08/carrington-event-warning/
		



> Coming shortly after the 2012 near miss, researchers from Lloyd’s of London and the Atmospheric and Environmental Research agency in the United States estimated that a Carrington-class event impacting Earth today would cause between $0.6 and $2.6 trillion in damages to the United States alone and would cause widespread — if not global — electrical disruptions, blackouts, and damages to electrical grids.
> 
> Cascading failures of electrical grids, especially in New England in the United States, are also particularly likely during a Carrington-class event.  Power restoration estimates range anywhere from a week to the least affected areas to more than a year to the hardest-hit regions.
> 
> Electronic payment systems at grocery stores and gas stations would likely crash, electric vehicle charging stations — that rely on the power grid — would likely be unusable for some time, as would ATMs which rely on an internet and/or satellite link to verify account and cash disbursement information.


----------



## byuu (Dec 26, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> Programs that can adapt do exist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These things make great click bait but they're kinda bullshit. There is a lot of handcrafted things to give the AI the slightest chance to learn to walk and it's the only task it's able to do. It's not really much different than those image recognition things.

We do not understand how general intelligence (i.e. one that can adapt to completely different tasks) works and we have not recreated it (that would be Strong AI/AGI). All our current AI only works for a very specific field. You can have a good chess-playing AI but it will be helpless with facial recognition and vice-versa.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Dec 26, 2020)

garakfan69 said:


> These things make great click bait but they're kinda bullshit. There is a lot of handcrafted things to give the AI the slightest chance to learn to walk and it's the only task it's able to do. It's not really much different than those image recognition things.
> 
> We do not understand how general intelligence (i.e. one that can adapt to completely different tasks) works and we have not recreated it (that would be Strong AI/AGI). All our current AI only works for a very specific field. You can have a good chess-playing AI but it will be helpless with facial recognition and vice-versa.


Guess we have a long time to go before an AI that surpasses humans becomes a possibility.


----------



## byuu (Dec 26, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> Guess we have a long time to go before an AI that surpasses humans becomes a possibility.


According to AI researches it's about twenty years in the future.
They said that since the 60s though.


----------



## Str8Bustah (Dec 26, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> Don't we have several billion years to go before the sun becomes a red giant? As for a Carrington event, it doesn't seem like it would be an unfixable catastrophe, at least not in the first world.
> 
> 
> https://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2020/08/carrington-event-warning/


it's not about the sun becoming a red giant, it's about the sun shedding its outer layer in micronova event.





it's been 12k years since the event that caused atlantis and the rest of the planet to flood, and the geological record has even more events of a similar magnitude, once again occurring every 12k years, and all of which match up with what modern simulations suggest would happen to the planet in the event of the sun unleashing a nova cloud across the solar system. This isn't a case where the sun dies out, as I already stated, it's more a case of the sun 'shedding it's skin', however, that doesn't mean that the damage done as a result of this won't be significant, especially when you factor in points like the planet's magnetic field drastically weakening as a result of the current ongoing pole-shift.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Dec 26, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Pointless question, because if the answer is "it becomes worse", than no change is needed, and if the question is "it becomes better", then: what do you do about it?


Here's a few half-baked ideas regarding culture:

- The media should stop treating non-whites like noble savages and stop giving a platform to blatant race grifters. Why is BLM being taken seriously when nearly all their martyrs were criminals who resisted arrest? If they had less melanin, the media would have ignored them or blamed them for their actions instead of the cops. Don't get me wrong, though, I'm not denying the fact that police brutality is an issue or that cops are often corrupt.

- People should get used to giving equal treatment to people of all races. I noticed that a lot of leftist whites won't call out bad behavior when they see members of other races engaging in it, particularly blacks. That's enablement.

In court, there's the problem of people getting very different sentences for the same crimes depending on their race and gender. If I remember correctly blacks and males get the longest sentences, asians and females the shortest. I don't know how this could be fixed, though.

- Calling people coons or race traitors should be shamed. American blacks seem to be getting peer pressured to fail from a young age because success is called "acting white" and obviously, that's not healthy.

- More access to parenting classes for poor families? This should not be a thing:


That stands for "get your ass in the god damn house before I beat your mother fucking ass". Why are people in the first world still beating their kids?

-Budgeting classes for poor families? The economy is currently a mess, but under better circumstances I've met people who spent all their money on things like booze/cigarettes and then complained that they couldn't afford to get food and clothes for their kids. That shouldn't be happening.

- People in general need to learn that emotions do not always reflect reality. A lot of the "oppression" people claim to feel seems irrational if you actually look at the facts. Maybe schools and the media should start being louder about the fact that feelings are just chemical reactions that can easily be manipulated by outside stimuli. Shame they'll never do that because it might make people more suspicious of advertisements and other propaganda.

This wouldn't solve everything, of course. There's still the issues of bad schools, single parent families and communities that encourage bad behavior.


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Dec 26, 2020)

Asians invented video game consoles, so that destroys your whole argument.

(In seriousness, that's only in fairly recent history - in past historical eras, Europe was not always the most technologically-advanced - for example, China invented gunpowder centuries before Europeans rediscovered it - during the Medieval Era, the Middle East was at times more culturally advanced; in fact, modern mathematics and numeral systems which replaced the outdated Roman numeral system are derived from Arabic systems).

Some recent "inventions", for example aren't entirely new either (for example, during the height of ancient Rome, plumbing and bathing systems were invented, but tended to be only affordable by the wealthy - people as recent as the 1920s Great Depression didn't even have accesses to that).


----------



## Penis Drager (Dec 26, 2020)

As far as the eugenics argument is concerned: we don't need it; we're doing it ourselves.
Rich and powerful people tend to be more on the intelligent side. They also tend to breed with other rich and powerful people. If the trend continues, we'll naturally end up with an informal hereditary caste system where the elites are just genetically better than the plebs.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Dec 26, 2020)

St8Bustah said:


> it's not about the sun becoming a red giant, it's about the sun shedding its outer layer in micronova event.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a very long video, so I won't watch it. From what I gather, what you're talking about seems to be a myth.


			https://www.syfy.com/syfywire/no-theres-no-such-thing-as-a-solar-micronova
		



> Still, let's look at the science, such as it is. To be clear, a micronova isn't a thing. There is what's called a _classical nova_, which is when you have a white dwarf (the dense core of a star like the Sun left over when it dies and blows off its outer layers) orbiting a normal star. It can draw material off that star, which piles up on the white dwarf's surface until it weighs so much it undergoes nuclear fusion. BANG. Nova.
> 
> There's also a _kilonova_, when two neutron stars collide, giving off way more energy than a nova. And of course there's a _supernova_ — that thing Betelgeuse keeps disappointingly not doing — which gives off vast amount of energy. Happily, our Sun can't make one of those.
> 
> ...





Penis Drager said:


> As far as the eugenics argument is concerned: we don't need it; we're doing it ourselves.
> Rich and powerful people tend to be more on the intelligent side. They also tend to breed with other rich and powerful people. If the trend continues, we'll naturally end up with an informal hereditary caste system where the elites are just genetically better than the plebs.


They have low birth rates. Many also have hereditary diseases it might be useful to weed out.


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Dec 26, 2020)

Also, my understanding is that today Japan's technology (not just video game-related stuff) is superior in many ways than US/European technology (it just lacks the mass consumer market which US companies like Microsoft and Apple have).



Penis Drager said:


> As far as the eugenics argument is concerned: we don't need it; we're doing it ourselves.
> Rich and powerful people tend to be more on the intelligent side. They also tend to breed with other rich and powerful people. If the trend continues, we'll naturally end up with an informal hereditary caste system where the elites are just genetically better than the plebs.


...but black basketball players and rappers with big dicks who bang white chicks breed more than the average internet Nazi / anime porn afficionado.


----------



## Penis Drager (Dec 26, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> They have low birth rates. Many also have hereditary diseases it might be useful to weed out.


The birth rate doesn't necessarily matter as long as they stay reproductively isolated from the rest of the population. The genetic disorders I would expect to slowly weed themselves out over time unless they're minor enough to not impact reproductive success much.


----------



## Str8Bustah (Dec 27, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> That's a very long video, so I won't watch it. From what I gather, what you're talking about seems to be a myth.
> 
> 
> https://www.syfy.com/syfywire/no-theres-no-such-thing-as-a-solar-micronova


you just linked me the equivalent of a vice article and you're expecting me to take your opinion seriously lmao


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Dec 27, 2020)

Soon us crackers will spread Starbucks and kale smoothies throughout the galaxy


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Dec 27, 2020)

St8Bustah said:


> you just linked me the equivalent of a vice article and you're expecting me to take your opinion seriously lmao


Fair. It seems like a really fringe theory, because I'm not finding anyone more credible talking about it. It's all forum posts and youtube videos.



Penis Drager said:


> The birth rate doesn't necessarily matter as long as they stay reproductively isolated from the rest of the population. The genetic disorders I would expect to slowly weed themselves out over time unless they're minor enough to not impact reproductive success much.


Some upper class people (businesspeople, CEOs) tend to have higher IQs but actors, models, musicians and royalty do not as far as I'm aware. I've also seen several upper class guys get with third world mail-order bride types because they were pretty and well behaved although not particularly bright. Many men pick their mates according to beauty which leads to smart guys breeding with beautiful brainlets, that's gonna slow things down.

Encouraging people with abnormally high IQs to breed together could lead to interesting results, though.


----------



## Penis Drager (Dec 27, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> Some upper class people (businesspeople, CEOs) tend to have higher IQs but actors, models, musicians and royalty do not as far as I'm aware.


The former make up the vast majority of rich people. The latter 3 before royalty don't even make much until you get to the toppest of top tiers. The heir of such and such company is much more likely to shack up with the heiress of this and that enterprise while they're attending whatever rich faggot college their rich daddy sent them to.


----------



## MisterTittiesMcTit (Dec 27, 2020)

Lol no white people just appropriated everything and made it their own. case in points algebra, basic numbers and inventions like the lightbulb, electric car idea,  the swastika, religious paraphernalia. white people are just so original, thats why they are white



Cyclonus said:


> Being white is shit. We get skin cancer all the time and we have small dicks.


Not all white people Have small dicks

the Perfect picture


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Dec 27, 2020)

Penis Drager said:


> The former make up the vast majority of rich people. The latter 3 before royalty don't even make much until you get to the toppest of top tiers. The heir of such and such company is much more likely to shack up with the heiress of this and that enterprise while they're attending whatever rich faggot college their rich daddy sent them to.


I can already imagine communist incels crying about the bourgeoisie hoarding their genes, lmao.


----------



## ShadowDragonG (Dec 27, 2020)

White people still burn in the sun. Next.


----------



## Str8Bustah (Dec 27, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> Fair. It seems like a really fringe theory, because I'm not finding anyone more credible talking about it. It's all forum posts and youtube videos.


So is the electric universe theory, but it's a lot more plausible than some bullshit magical particle that no-one can seem to find despite billions of dollars in grant funding and searching. By this point you should already be well aware of the fact that mainstream science is a complete joke that's not worth paying any attention to at all, if only for the fact that mainstream scientists are still paid to use CMIP3 in their climate modelling when the most up-to-date climate model is CMIP6; a full 3 fucking vectors of refinement difference, and almost a decade's worth of in-depth study apart.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Dec 27, 2020)

St8Bustah said:


> So is the electric universe theory, but it's a lot more plausible than some bullshit magical particle that no-one can seem to find despite billions of dollars in grant funding and searching. By this point you should already be well aware of the fact that mainstream science is a complete joke that's not worth paying any attention to at all, if only for the fact that mainstream scientists are still paid to use CMIP3 in their climate modelling when the most up-to-date climate model is CMIP6; a full 3 fucking vectors of refinement difference, and almost a decade's worth of in-depth study apart.


What's the point in lying about science when it's unlikely to affect politics or money, though? What good would lying about the origin of the universe bring anyone?


----------



## PaleTay (Dec 28, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> Fair. It seems like a really fringe theory, because I'm not finding anyone more credible talking about it. It's all forum posts and youtube videos.
> 
> 
> Some upper class people (businesspeople, CEOs) tend to have higher IQs but actors, models, musicians and royalty do not as far as I'm aware. I've also seen several upper class guys get with third world mail-order bride types because they were pretty and well behaved although not particularly bright. Many men pick their mates according to beauty which leads to smart guys breeding with beautiful brainlets, that's gonna slow things down.
> ...


A lot of trophy wives and models are above average to actually fairly smart, well the 8s, 9s, and 10s. The ones who look more average tend to be the dumber ones.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Dec 28, 2020)

MisterTittiesMcTit said:


> Lol no white people just appropriated everything and made it their own. case in points algebra, basic numbers and inventions like the lightbulb, electric car idea,  the swastika, religious paraphernalia. white people are just so original, thats why they are white
> 
> 
> Not all white people Have small dicks
> ...


I know this is a bait post, but:

- That depends on what you mean by white.
- Nearly every group has been incorporating culture from other nearby groups within their own since the dawn of time.
- Most of your examples are wrong. For instance, Thomas Edison was a cunt who took credit for other people's ideas regardless of their race. The inventor of what could be called the first lightbulb is either Humphry Davy or Warren De La Rue, both white Brits. Lewis Latimer, the black man you're thinking of, helped make lightbulbs more efficient but he wasn't the inventor.



PaleTay said:


> A lot of trophy wives and models are above average to actually fairly smart, well the 8s, 9s, and 10s. The ones who look more average tend to be the dumber ones.


If they're pretty heiresses, sure. But why would models be smarter than average? They're hired to be hot, what's in their head is irrelevant. Smart rich guys marry girls who are both pretty and smart, but there's plenty who only bother with appearances.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Dec 29, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> Okay. What did YOU do in particular?


Birthed this thread into the world.


----------



## Unpaid Emotional Labourer (Dec 29, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> - More access to parenting classes for poor families? This should not be a thing:
> View attachment 1812030
> That stands for "get your ass in the god damn house before I beat your mother fucking ass". Why are people in the first world still beating their kids?



I mean counterpoint: many of them do need to get their asses in the goddamn house, and may need said asses beat to drive the point home.

Always funny to me, having grown up in lower class white Southern culture, how everything black people like to advertise as “African American culture”# is really just about the intersection of poverty and Southern roots. If they were really authentic they’d include something about being forced to cut your mama the switch with which she shall whoop you, and how you better make it a good one because if she has to go get one herself, you gon’ regret it. Really truly surprised they haven’t insisted that ”y’all” belongs to them and that wypipo cannot say it anymore. Lol.

# not saying there aren't many things that are distinctly African American. But those aren’t things they like to advertise/admit to.


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Dec 29, 2020)

I'm not saying whites are superior but I am saying niggers are inferior.


----------



## McAfee'sCorpse (Dec 29, 2020)

WTF. What the hell is wrong with you? no race is superior at everything and every race is equal dude. Learned this is elementary school.

Edit: this is satireee if it wasn't obvious enough


----------



## Str8Bustah (Dec 29, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> What's the point in lying about science when it's unlikely to affect politics or money, though? What good would lying about the origin of the universe bring anyone?


as with literally everything else related to the elites and those in charge, it primarily comes down to clout and influence. There's also the fact that we've been conditioned to treat scientists more as heads of some weird church than truth seekers who's job is primarily to improve our understanding or fix errors in our perception.


----------



## Oglooger (Dec 30, 2020)

White people invented Wallace and Grommet.
/thread


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Dec 30, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Advocating for the breeding of humans like cattle is, to put it bluntly, a lunatic opinion.  Bracketing the obvious grotesque violations of human rights and the question of who decides what traits are desirable in humans: we don't understand enough about the brain and the heritability of various psychological and neurological traits to engage in even rough eugenics, and human breeding in animals has caused many breeds to have very specific health issues, and trying the same with humans will likely give you a bunch of weird persistent health issues and neuroses/psychoses.
> Even if you restrict it to sterilizing violent criminals:
> 1. There's a good chance those people have bred already.  In that case, the "damage" to the gene pool has already been done.  What then: sterilize their children too, for the crime of being descended from a violent criminal?  Sterile their siblings due to very close genetic similarity?
> 2. The same traits that make people more prone to violent crime may be advantageous in other social roles, and (possibly) we could end up with a society of people who are perfectly well-behaved but have had the "fight" part of fight-or-flight tamped down to almost nothing- akin to the Eloi of HG Wells, and anyone who's read _The Time Machine_ knows that things did not turn out well for them.


FUNNY that you admit that bad traits are constantly bred out of the gene pool but at the same time reaffirm that being unhappy with your environment is not a bad trait. Medieval farmers were happy because all the unhappy ones committed suicide or didn't have enough children. But for once I can agree with you. Eugenics are bad because we don't know what traits we're actually selecting.


----------



## SITHRAK! (May 8, 2021)

j666 said:


> if white girl so smart why her ass so flat?
> View attachment 1802345


White people invented Photoshop too.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (May 8, 2021)

Idiotron said:


> Well, I am superior because I happen to be white.
> I would be a nigger if I was black.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## butth3ad (Nov 27, 2021)

Firstly
>has no merit
Then sadly,
>bases one's own identity over race


----------



## Fougaro (Nov 28, 2021)

>current year
>being unironically wh*te


----------



## Billy Beer (Nov 28, 2021)

Nahh, it's like an RPG and shit; Each race has their own traits.

White people do society and beaucracy better, along with everything that comes with it.
Black people do spirituality, tribes (not a dig) and Hunter Gathering/Nature shit, better. 

Show me a thousand whites living in white society, then show me a thousand blacks living in hunter gatherer tribes and I'll show you 1000 sad whites and 1000 happy blacks.


----------



## Willie Thrills (Nov 29, 2021)

Hot Cup of Joe said:


> Nahh, it's like an RPG and shit; Each race has their own traits.
> 
> White people do society and beaucracy better, along with everything that comes with it.
> Black people do spirituality, tribes (not a dig) and Hunter Gathering/Nature shit, better.
> ...


That's a bit fuckin retarded like, they ain't superior at Hunter-Gathering, that's why there was so few of them prior to the introduction of agriculture.


----------



## Meriasek (Nov 29, 2021)

The Real SVP said:


> Have you ever had a green chick? Or a blue one? Why am I even asking? It is obvious that OP never had a green one.


Screw cat girls, make Orion Slave Girls reality.


----------



## Cool Dog (Nov 29, 2021)

Whites have to be the only race I know thats committing ethnic seppuku

I read a lot of history and I cant find an example like this. Social decadence? sure, tons of it across millenia, but this "we suck, lets disappear" shit its befuddling


j666 said:


> if white girl so smart why her ass so flat?
> View attachment 1802345


FFS she's like a cartoon of a white girl a very racist black would make


----------



## Rapechu (Nov 29, 2021)

I would like to make the humble suggestion that the best race in the world is the one that invented all the modern systems of education, science, navigation, trade, government, philosophy, technology, that invented the steam engine, combusion engine, automobile, train, aeroplane, radio communication, computer, telephone, modern medicine, the scientific method, the periodic table, the theory of gravity, the theory of evolution, mechanized farming, the race that explored and conquered the world, that set up stable governments across the planet and ended slavery and tribal warfare, that connected the sea lanes by trade, and that created the modern world as we know it after sharing our knowledge with the locals like Prometheus.

The only race that has come even close to the accomplishments of whites are the Chinese, Turks, Persians, and Arabs, but they were still centuries behind whites when whites colonized the planet and created the modern world.


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Nov 30, 2021)

If we are so smart, why are we so easily outsmarted by the jews?


----------



## Milwaukee Macho Man (Nov 30, 2021)

McAfee'sCorpse said:


> WTF. What the hell is wrong with you? no race is superior at everything and every race is equal dude. Learned this is elementary school.



Underage User.  They didn't start teaching this bullshit till 2010's


----------



## SITHRAK! (Nov 30, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Okay. What did YOU do in particular?


If we’re not to be praised because we weren’t personally responsible for the good things, then we shouldn’t be held personally responsible for the bad things. You can’t have it both ways.


Dandelion Eyes said:


> If we are so smart, why are we so easily outsmarted by the jews?


Pathological altruism, and the destruction of ethnic identity and in-group preference (but only for whites).
Even the strongest fortress has a flaw somewhere and it just so happens that the shapeshifters know what ours is. If you look reasonably like us and are in distress, we will welcome you into our society and protect you.
If working in the interest of your people is bad when whites do it, why is it so accepted when nonwhites do it?


----------



## Marley Rathbone (Nov 30, 2021)

It's HK-47 said:


> Black people invented white people ergo black people invented everything.  Checkdunk, Atheism.



Oh yeah it was like yaqub the mad scientist or something


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Dec 12, 2021)

I guess that black guy in this clip, praised white people who built Detroit is now an Uncle Tom. 




 
Btw, that guy hadn't uploaded a video since almost a decade, I don't know if he's still alive or not.


----------



## Anal Eclipse (Jan 23, 2022)

White people invented WW1, WW2, and the Holocaust.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Jan 23, 2022)

Yeah, but did they invent anime?

Yeah, that's what I thought!


----------



## The Great Chandler (Jan 23, 2022)

murdered meat bag said:


> do you think it was called the dark ages because it was a time of ignorance?  because that's when universities and hospitals were starting to pop up across Europe.  then there's areas of  kiev and constantinople, ethiopia and alexandria. The rationalism of the protestant reformation borrows from the intellectual culture of the "dark ages"
> 
> as for the white thing, the golden horde accomplished a lot like a khanate mail system.


To add to this, the real reason they were known as the "dark ages" was simply for the fact that there is not much records of it. Kind of like how we know nothing of the Greek dark ages after the Mycenaean period and before the golden age of Greece.


----------

